# anthony ellis



## vrstywrestler (May 18, 2005)

Has anyone tried the anthony ellis mass gain program?  

Does it work?

Is it worth the money?


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2005)

did you read this yet?


----------



## GFR (May 18, 2005)

vrstywrestler said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried the anthony ellis mass gain program?
> 
> Does it work?
> 
> Is it worth the money?


Anthony Ellis tested positive for steroids at the end of his program.....I see he left that out of his bullsh-t story..


----------



## Toughenuff (May 19, 2005)

I saw one of his sample mass diets, theres barely any carbs in it and he supposingly put on all that weight? doesnt seem right...


----------



## joesmooth20 (May 19, 2005)

I think that was the other dude on that bodyforlife movie that tested positive for 
juice. Oh well, I really don't think that his routine would be much different than any
other bulking routine. save your money and read alot of posts and stickies here and 
you'll get the job done


----------



## Doublebase (May 19, 2005)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> I think that was the other dude on that bodyforlife movie that tested positive for
> juice. Oh well, I really don't think that his routine would be much different than any
> other bulking routine. save your money and read alot of posts and stickies here and
> you'll get the job done


No thats him.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 19, 2005)

If you are looking for a wrestling program, pm me and I can hook you up.


----------



## Arnold (May 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Anthony Ellis tested positive for steroids at the end of his program.....I see he left that out of his bullsh-t story..



no he didn't, that was another guy, in fact he was white, Anthony is black.


----------



## Mudge (May 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Anthony Ellis tested positive for steroids at the end of his program.....I see he left that out of his bullsh-t story..



He failed a lie detector test - he was never "tested" in any other manner. This was during a contest for a supplement company.

I see some people say it was a white guy, there was more than one person who failed the lie detector test.


----------



## Doublebase (May 19, 2005)

Ya didn't they all fail it.  Even the old white guy failed it.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 19, 2005)

They are all just liers and cheaters to make money out of you, i only know one guy that publishes books that knows how to make natural guys big with averge genetics and thats Stuart McRoberts, he really does know his stuff IMO.


----------



## GFR (May 19, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> no he didn't, that was another guy, in fact he was white, Anthony is black.


Sorry Robert but 3 people tested positive for steroids in this group and Anthony
Ellis did test positive......Ellis is a joke.


----------



## P-funk (May 19, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> They are all just liers and cheaters to make money out of you, i only know one guy that publishes books that knows how to make natural guys big with averge genetics and thats Stuart McRoberts, he really does know his stuff IMO.




I love McRoberts too.   

I don't trust books like this either.  It takes years of training to learn what is best for you.  No one can sum it up in one tell all book like this.


----------



## Arnold (May 19, 2005)

Part of the Anthony Ellis program is a membership to his private message board and his private email, so basically you are getting online personal training as well, not just his ebook.


----------



## LW83 (May 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Anthony Ellis tested positive for steroids at the end of his program.....I see he left that out of his bullsh-t story..




His hairline sure did fall back alot in that 12 weeks


----------



## vegman (May 19, 2005)

He went from 11.5" arms to 14" arms. 14"? I have bigger arms, that's sad. I guess it's the 8% body fat that makes him look bigger in the pictures.


----------



## Vieope (May 19, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> His hairline sure did fall back alot in that 12 weeks


_Exactly. 

I mean, do people actually believe his improvement occurred in that short amount of time? Well I did once but that was way before I knew something about bodybuilding. _


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 19, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Exactly.
> 
> Well I did once but that was way before I knew something about bodybuilding. _




You know something about bodybuilding?  Do Tell...


----------



## Vieope (May 19, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> You know something about bodybuilding?  Do Tell...


_Yeah I know. You suck at bodybuilding. _


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 19, 2005)

I'm not a bodybuilder so I would hope so.


----------



## musclepump (May 19, 2005)

I'm a bodybuilder. Teach me


----------



## Vieope (May 19, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I'm a bodybuilder. Teach me


_Lesson 1. Dale sucks. 

Anyway, back to the anthony ellis discussion. _


----------



## Vieope (May 19, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Lesson 1. Dale sucks.
> 
> Anyway, back to the anthony ellis discussion. _


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 19, 2005)

Lesson 2...

The only thing Vieope knows is that I suck...


----------



## Vieope (May 19, 2005)




----------



## durk (Sep 17, 2005)

actually I know a lot of people that made great gains off of his program as much as 10-30 pounds in a couple of monthes natural or not he works.


----------



## durk (Sep 17, 2005)

also I belong to a similair program james jordans underground mass secrets its pretty simmilare in the diet philosophy of high saturated fats the (good kind) some extremely intense workout routines that you have never seen before and I was skeptical but I completely naturally and this is after six years of BB lost 15 pounds of fat and gained 20 pounds of muscle pretty extrodinary for not being on gear and this was in about a 2 month span.


----------



## durk (Sep 17, 2005)

and a lot of people from my forum used to belong to AE and they have nothing but good things to say about him they make the switch to james usually because he knows more about cleaner diets and more advanced nutritional programs.


----------



## durk (Sep 17, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> YOU WOULD MAKE THESE GAINS ANYWAY WITHOUT THESE PROGRAMMES.
> 
> go to a fucking library for free.


I read every book out there before I joined up with james and I figured out I didnt know shit until I was able to talk to a real pro that was natural. every day. its not as much the program its having someone real knoledgeble helping you whenever you need it.


----------



## durk (Sep 17, 2005)

but in all honesty I only really know about james's program james says hes a stand up guy and knows what hes talking about so I believe him and so do the other members of his private forum.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 17, 2005)

Enough bashing on Anthony Ellis, he happens to be one of my Expert Q & A writers here. 

www.ironmagazine.com/section-articles.html


----------

